# Tying Leader?



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

So how many of you guys tie your own leader? Im gettin sick of dropping 4 bucks a pop for a tapered leader at sportsmans, and ive been thinkin of tying my own. Any tips or suggestions for me? Also I always wondered if those knots were visible in the water? Any help would be great!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I use a furled leader (purchased, I don't make them) that has a 30# test ring on the end of it. If I am using 7x tippet, I will place a piece of 3x with a 20# test ring on the end of that, then tie on about 5-6' of tippet to the 20# test ring. Haven't had to buy a leader since. :idea: 

Tying a new piece of tippet onto a steel ring is quick and easy. I don't have to worry about connecting 2 lines and the knots getting hot with friction.

I have had a trout come up to the 20# test ring that is about the size of a #16 dry fly hook and take a look. Not sure if they can see the fluorocarbon or not, but it certainly took a look at the ring. I guess it must have looked like a micro midge or something?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I tie some of my leaders for nymphing.
I use 4 sizes of leader.
Start with 4' of 17#.
Add 3' of 12#.
Now add 2' of 8#.
I finish with 2' of 6# and tie the fly to that.
I use regular leader for the 17# and fly tipit for the rest.
All knots are tied using a blood knot.
I tie a loop to the end of the 17# and attach that to my butt section.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I also use a tapered leader and add tippet as needed. The nice thing is you can adjust size of tippet according to the fish size and where you are fishing. I generally use a standard leader but add flourocarbon tippet due to the cost. A 9' tapered leader generally lasts most of the season, as will a spool of tippet material. I always attach the tippet to the leader with a blood knot. I've tried a surgeons Knot but it is too large and sticks out at an angle and has a tendency to cause foul up with the leader. I would also suggest wetting your knots before you cinch them up to cut down of friction.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Been there done that. I actually think it's more expensive to tie up your own leaders and frankly they are more of a hassle for me.

I buy the 7.5 foot leaders and tie on 18 inches of tippet to match. I guess it eventually turns into my own leader. The shorter it gets, the more tippet I tie on. Give your own leaders a try though, you may like it more.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I tie many different leaders for different situations or styles of fishing- my midge leader is certainly different than my standard dry fly leader .
Harvey and Borger are very good guys to look up on the net for thier formulas. I do like a tinch heavier and probably stiffer butt section that Grandpa mentioned- 20# Maximum is a very good line for that. I'm the idiot in the store with a hand held caliper in his hand. Just can't trust some of those line companies. But some rivers I won't fish a hand tied leader due to the moss in the river and it catching on your knots. I do like looking up in EBAY- last time I bought 2 packs- 10 9 ft 4x Rio leaders in each carton for $13.00


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm the same way as most I just buy a few 9' tapered leaders and add tippet as needed. I do have different sized leaders and try to match the tippet size as close as I can.That's easier to do if you have a welded loop if not you have to tie your own loop on, or become a nail knot master !! but for the most part if you have a 5x leader you can tie 3x or 4x to it with a good blood knot the only knot I use is a blood knot. I have recently used the Orvis tippet knot seems to work nice. the link shows how to tie it and other basic knots.http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/index.html at first I was using a double or triple surgeons knot just to bulky. like was mentioned above a pack of leader and a spool of tippet should last all season. I carry 1X-5X tippet I rarely if ever break out the 1X or 2x I don't use it for the size of fish more for the area I'm fishing. If there is a chance of a fish running into heavy brush I like having the 1x or 2x tippet. That's just me though I have lost fish with my 5x breaking off against heavy brush.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> That's easier to do if you have a welded loop if not you have to tie your own loop on, or become a nail knot master !! but for the most part if you have a 5x leader you can tie 3x or 4x to it with a good blood knot the only knot I use is a blood knot.


 Not a good idea. Why would you tie 3 or 4X onto a leader with a 5X diameter breaking strength? You leader is only as strong as the weakest link so with 3X, you still have 5X breaking strength. That same leader setup will also cause line tangling issures because the 5X isn't stiff enough to turnover the 3X, therefore you get tippet that has lots of twist, even further weakening the 5X tippet. 


> !! but for the most part if you have a 5x leader you can tie 3x or 4x to it with a good blood knot the only knot I use is a blood knot. I have recently used the Orvis tippet knot seems to work nice. the link shows how to tie it and other basic knots.http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/index.html at first I was using a double or triple surgeons knot just to bulky.


 A triple surgeons knot is easier to tie, has a better breaking strength, and still hold its strength with lines of different diameter.

Personally, I use 7 1/2' 4x leaders for 90% of my fishing and just build up from there. If I want to throw big stones I cut back into the taper and tie on 3X, or if I am throwing small blue wing olive or midge dries I just add 30" - 36" of 5X or 6X tippet and it fishes great: excellent turn over and pleny of tippet for drag free drifts. If the wind is blowing and leader turnover is ineffective, then I use the Rio hand tied leaders. The butt and midsections are made with Maxima Chamelion, which is ULTRA stiff and will turnover a bowling ball in a 30 mph wind.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool thanks for all the suggestions guys I appreciate it. I pretty much always use a tapered 7.5 4x leader anyways, so I think ill just start addin tippet on or takin it off, that should save some money in the long run. 

Fatbass, wipers on the fly rod sound awesome, maybe you could get me into a few!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the rio 7.5' 4X tapered leaders and build them up from there. I tried a furled leader once and didn't care for it very much.


----------

